# M&l



## sam (Aug 2, 2006)

M&L Racing frame--1976--early BMX


----------



## jack weingart (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Sam,

I would like to see a full side picture of your M&L. Does it have any other decals on it? Would like to know any info you have on this company. I am finding it hard to come by.

Thanks for your time.

Posting a picture of the frame I have.

Jack


----------



## sam (Oct 16, 2006)

Not any other decals/styckers on frame.I'm told it was advertized in BMX mag in 1976,but I've never seen the ad.This is the side view


----------



## jack weingart (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Sam,

That is awesome! Thanks for posting the side picture. Did you find it as a complete bike?

The frame that I have must be for the smaller rider. 

How are you posting your pictures so they show up on the thread? I would like to do the same.

Thank you.

Jack


----------



## sam (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes I got the bike compleat just as you see it---for $7.50 at goodwill!In fact I just sold on ebay a chrome 1976 schwinn compation with lesters for $150.The frame cost me $5 and the lesters cost $6 at GW.And the lady said she wished me luck with the bike cause it was so incompleat!!!
Now go to 
http://photobucket.com/

Sign up and log on--up-load a photo. go to your photo and look at the three lines under it.the bottom i thik is the one with the box shape thing at the beginning.High-lite and copy that box.then past it here and a photo will appear.


----------



## jack weingart (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for the help with the posting of the pictures. If you ever put your's up for sell please let me know, as I would like one in that frame style.

Did you build the TEXAS TALL BIKE? Either way I like it. It shows the builder has creative vision.

The serial number on mine is 694. What serial number do you have?  

I am hoping to paint the frame this week. I tried to match up the paint inside the bottom bracket, as the frame had been repaired and painted a different color. I will post some pictures when the paint is done.

Thanks a again.

Jack


----------



## sam (Oct 18, 2006)

Jack I think you could also print out a badge--the original was silver or metallic paper.Kinda like the stuff I've seen at Office Depot.


----------



## sam (Oct 18, 2006)

PS,yes I built the Tx tall bike---sam


----------



## jack weingart (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Have you made any decals like this before? I will check out the store for the paper. I take it you are able to use your pc printer to make them? 

If you have the time I sure would like to see what the rear of the frame looks like, where the seatstays come together and meet the seat tube.

My paint job has been pushed into next week. Soon as it is done I'll post a picture.

Thank you.

Jack


----------



## sam (Oct 22, 2006)

Mine is frame number 186
so,Jack<what's the story on your frame?How'd you know it was an M&L?
The rear stays have the same flat stock bridge as yours only as you can see in the side photo they attach at the sides of the seat tube inplace of rear of tube as your's does.other wise out frame are very much alike.Wonder how many frame M&L built?Where? or Who they were?--I have no info on them---sam


----------



## jack weingart (Oct 25, 2006)

So far, only that it is a M&L and believed to be make in Southern Ca. around 1975.

I hope to find a ad for this company someday. Even better wound be some type of wright up to find out what the M & L stand for. If I find anything I'll be sure to let you know.

Do you live in California?


----------



## sam (Oct 26, 2006)

I live in Texas--near San Antonio.
One of the BMX sites with a galery of BMX bikes found an ad for them in a BMX mag dated 1976 but never showed it.You might trying contact the BMX mags and see if they have anyone that reserched this sort of thing for them.Our bikes would make an interesting Retro/oldschool-BMX article for them.---sam


----------



## jack weingart (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Well, I am in Califorina so the picture of both of our bikes together might be kind of tough to do. I think it would be awesome to see them side by side.

Today it was finally painted! What do you think, is the color close?

Jack


----------



## jack weingart (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi,

Here is a picture of how it looks today.


----------



## odds&sods (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Sam. And greetings to you as well Jack. Jack Knows me from other bike sites. anyway I have one of those frames as well It's the same model as Jacks. mine is #724





I'm in the process of restoring it as we speak. I am doing paint over the next few days as I can get to it. I need to do more research on these frame there is not much out there in the way of info on this company. But I may have some leads.

Brian.


----------



## odds&sods (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is my M&L completed. came out pretty good if i do sat so myself.



Hope you like it.


----------



## sam (Dec 3, 2009)

I just saw your post---great job.If you ever run across any info on these bikes please post---sam


----------

